# Mice And Water Lines



## Brian E (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello. New owner of a used 2005 28RSDS. Already dealt with a few field mice. Found that "Fresh Cab" was effective until the smell wore off and I did not put fresh packets in quick enough. Mice appear to have gotten inside through underbelly holes and then they moved around the interior on the water lines. So the question.. does anyone have a good way to seal the holes in the floors and walls where the water lines and electrical go through? Is silicone caulk a bad idea?


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Brian E said:


> Hello. New owner of a used 2005 28RSDS. Already dealt with a few field mice. Found that "Fresh Cab" was effective until the smell wore off and I did not put fresh packets in quick enough. Mice appear to have gotten inside through underbelly holes and then they moved around the interior on the water lines. So the question.. does anyone have a good way to seal the holes in the floors and walls where the water lines and electrical go through? Is silicone caulk a bad idea?


alot of farmers that store there tractors use steel wool like the sos pads. ibeen told they dont like steel wool. ive also used the bounce sheets. they smell nice too.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

cdn campers said:


> Hello. New owner of a used 2005 28RSDS. Already dealt with a few field mice. Found that "Fresh Cab" was effective until the smell wore off and I did not put fresh packets in quick enough. Mice appear to have gotten inside through underbelly holes and then they moved around the interior on the water lines. So the question.. does anyone have a good way to seal the holes in the floors and walls where the water lines and electrical go through? Is silicone caulk a bad idea?


alot of farmers that store there tractors use steel wool like the sos pads. ibeen told they dont like steel wool. ive also used the bounce sheets. they smell nice too.
[/quote]

if you want to fill in the holes in your trailer floor around the pipes i would use the yellow expansion foam. it can be bought at home depot, lowes. then you will have no worries.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

One thing I've learned (from others!) to NOT do is use moth balls to keep the mice out.

It works, but the price you will pay is the nearly permanent smell of moth balls forever. The odor gets into the carpeting, the bedding, the sofa fabric, the window treatments, etc., and you cannot ever get rid of it completely. Don't be tempted to use them.

One OBer said he placed moth balls on the ground around the tires and the tongue jack and that worked and kept the mice out, and did not stink up the inside of the TT. Rain and moisture will dissolve the moth balls but at least you don't have the smell inside.


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

'Great Stuff' expansion foam works well to seal any penetrations in the underbelly. Wear gloves, use it sparingly (it really expands a lot), and don't get it on your clothes, it'll be there forever.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The only problem with completely sealing the underbelly is that water WILL get inside and there needs to be some place for it to drain out, lest mold and mildew become a concern, as well as corrosion of metals and the possibility of those "neatly arranged" electrical wire bundles lying on top of the underbelly and having a connector that is lying in a puddle.

I use Bounce dryer sheets (original scent - not the special scented ones) and have never had a mouse in the trailer since we've owned it - almost 6 years now. I put them in every cabinet, several under each mattress and seat cushion, and then lay some out on top of the beds and the furniture.

The camper smells springtime fresh all year round! The mice have stayed away. And the cost of one box of dryer sheets each year is pretty cheap insurance!

Some folks claim this doesn't work, but my RV dealer recommends it. And it has worked for me. Check out the video they posted on their web page: Protecting Your RV from Rodents

Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## Brian E (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas. While I sealed a few of the gaping holes underneath, clearly the little buggers will always find some way in. My bigger concern was trying to keep them from running rampant in the inside which I have achieved by using silicone caulk around the water lines to close up some of the larger holes in the floor. Hoping this contains them to identifiable areas if/ when they get in. I, too, have used the dryer sheets with some success, as well as other air fresheners (Fresh Cab, Mint) but realize now they need to be freshened fairly regularly. Thanks.


----------

